# Anyone using Thinkspace's courses?



## Jonas Hallstrom (Dec 17, 2017)

Hi all!

I have studied composition but would like to learn more about writing music for the media. I saw Thinkspace had some courses about that.

https://thinkspaceeducation.com/mftm1/?v=f003c44deab6
Music for the media vol. 1

Or would anyone recommend a similar course by another company?

Thank you in advance!
/Jonas


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 17, 2017)

I think they have a lot to offer and are a very good bargain. The instructors are all working professionals and many have been at it for a long time. I just finished an MFA (my second graduate degree) and had a good experience.


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 17, 2017)

You're welcome. If you want any details feel free to PM me.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 17, 2017)

They're great. Earned a MA in Professional Media Composition just this past September. Plan on also doing work in research as well as film & television scoring.


----------

